# Need to find a rental soon



## Sue and Ian (May 5, 2009)

Hi All

We move out to the Algarve area in 5 weeks, and we are looking for a long term rental, For around 12 months, We want to be within around 20 mins from Alvor, and are not too bothered about being close to the coast, We need 3 bedrooms, and we have our dog, he is old and very quiet, he sleeps for around 22 hrs a day now, We would like to find something for around 450 euro per month if poss, My other halfs dad is looking out in the local press and rings us about any he finds, If anyone knows of anything that may suit can you please let us know.

Sue and Ian 
[email protected],net
[email protected]


----------



## Sue and Ian (May 5, 2009)

Hi Sian

I have e mailed you a reply and I have got the photos you sent, Looks lovely, Will get back to you soon.

Sue and Ian


sianskillcorn said:


> I have my house for sale at the moment but as the market is not very good have decided to rent it instead. It is situated in a small village in the country just outside Silves, called Odelouca, which is approximately 20 minutes from Alvor by car. It is a detached property with 14000 m2 of land around it so plenty of room for your dog to explore, like my dog used to. It has 3 bouble bedrooms, 2 bathrooms, 1 ensuite. Kitchen/ diner and a large lounge.
> I can rent it furnished or unfurnished.
> 
> Was looking for around 450-500 euros a month, depending on wether you need the property furnished or unfurnished excluding utility bills.
> ...


----------

